
Ask HN: Withdrawing Cash from a Credit Card - whatifitworked
Credit cards charge up to 5% in fees + interest to withdraw cash. So if you need to pull £100 - you&#x27;d end up paying, I don&#x27;t know, £10 in total in fees for a month. Super expensive.<p>What if I offered a service where you pay me&#x2F;my company by Stripe, £100, and I give you the cash for £5. You save tonnes of money. And on your credit card statement it appears as a POS &#x2F; merchant transaction, so no negative impact on your credit score.<p>Would you use this? Is it a good idea?
======
gus_massa
Read the fine print in case this is illegal.

Be aware that someone can try a chargeback. :)

Somewhat related: "Candy Japan hit with credit card fraud"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10237697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10237697)
(293 points by bemmu on Sept 18, 2015 | 204 comments )

------
simonblack
What happens if you pre-load that credit card with $100 before you take it
out?

This method is commonly used for travel in foreign lands by tourists. They
pre-load credit cards with their domestic currency before they travel and then
take out the local foreign currency from the foreign ATMs when it's required.

------
clintonb
That's money laundering. It's illegal.

